# Pee Pad as a comfort and play zone!? :/



## JustJustyy (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey Everyone!
I just have a quick question, is it normal for maltese dogs to play, bring toys and find a comfort zone on pee pee pads?? Butters keeps hanging out and bringing his toys to the pee pee pad (already used with pee on it). What should I do? Will this go away with time? :/


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

My poodle does that, in fact some times we will come in and find her laying on it when she wants alone time lol. I think it should be all right because Bella still uses her pee pad perfectly and is accident free. If it bothers you tho just move his toys and play with him with them when you do so that you take his focus off of wanting to horde his items on his pee pad .


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Though it only happened once with Quincy it did surprise me and not all that long ago. He's now 8 yrs old and I've had him 4 years and he never, even did this.
But, one night in midst of he and Naddie having their play time he suddenely left the area and headed down the hall toward his pee pad area. This part was not unusual as I think when he's excited he needs to "go". What I thought was funny was that was the first time he had grabbd the toy he was playing with and took it with him. I figured to put into his bed.
Later noticed.. he had plopped it on his pee pad! The pad was used but don't know if that was done the same time or previously. He had left the toy at the pad and had come back to play..
He's not done it since.... but do wonder what was in the little twirps head!! LOL


----------



## petula (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh my, yes, we had that problem. Just one more reason we switched to fake grass!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

My dog likes to do that too but on the Ugodog!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I noticed that kodie would do this too... but when i offer something else for him to stand/sit on like a towel he will use the towel... you see our puppy pads are either on a tile or wood flooring.. so i get the sense that kodie just wants to stand/sit on something softer so he goes to his washable pads! Are your pads on a hard floor?


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

JoJo used to lie on the pee pads when he was really little I think they feel warm on their bodies  He started to rip them up though when we left him alone so even if it was to just go out the room for a few minuets  But he was already going outside most of the time so I just took them off him and now he's completely trained to go outside which is great he will even go in the rain and wind. Not sure about the snow though I will just have to dig a little area out for him when it arrives x x


----------



## MollyPom617 (Dec 28, 2012)

My toy Pomeranian does this too! 

As for tearing up pee pads-- they make training pad holders for about $15... Clamp the pad in and that solves that problem!
*** I got mine from IRIS USA - storage containers and organization products for home, office, and hobby use because its made in the US. It's called Neat 'n Dry pet pad holder and It comes in 3 sizes


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Gucci does this. I have a grass pad now, but sometimes when I have to use a pee pad, she'll lay on it. It's SO gross!!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I got a Ugo dog for this reason. Problem solved!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

We never used disposable pads with Sophie, my parents used them and because it looks like tile they're dogs started peeing on tile and wouldn't use the grass, so I decided to go with a fake grass pad. Now Sophie ONLY goes on grass, I tried to get her to use the disposable one during our trip and she refused to use it. I would put her on it and tell her to go potty, she looked at the pad then looked up at me and sat down with this look of "mommy, this looks like the floor, I'm not allowed to potty on the floor."


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

